# my rat has large tumor, question about vet costs



## duncanwaseaten (May 3, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am seeking advice/help. My baby girl has a large benign mammary tumor. A bit of info...I first noticed atlantis' so tumor almost three months ago. I was surprised at how large it already was, about a nickel's diameter when I found it, because I thoroughly check all my girls twice a week and there had been nothing there three days before that. Immediately I was given a removal estimate of around $200. My husband and I have hit a rough patch and had to save up the $$ for this to be done.Two months after first finding atlantis' s tumor we had finally saved up enough money, but when we brought her in for the exam the vet quoted us $1000. We live in Seattle and this was supposed to be a low cost vet. That was one month ago and we've been desperately trying to get the funds for this. However I'm learning that there are vets in the Seattle area that will remove a rats tumor for much, much less.Would anyone happen to know about this, or be able to point us in the right direction?*Atlantis' so tumor has reached massive proportions now and she is beginning to lose weight very quickly. I left messages for different vet offices last night and haven't received one call back, I feel like I'm running out of time/options. My babies are so precious to me.*Thank you in advance to anyone that replies to this!


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

How do you know Atlantis' tumor is benign? Why is the same vet quoting you $800 more than the first surgery? I'd enquire about that.

Instead of leaving messages at multiple vet offices, I would keep calling until I got a live person on the phone during business hours. In addition it would be a good idea to ask if the vet offers a payment plan.


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

You could also look into getting "care credit" card. I had to get one to get sofis surgery the first time, since I didn't have enough money, it was 540 for me when I had her tumor removed, it was the surgery, anesthetic & pain meds. You should definitely keep calling places though, don't keep leaving messages keep calling until you get through. 

As for the care credit, it's basically I regular credit card and it can be used for things like vets, dentists, etc, not everywhere takes it though, so you would definitely want to ask around if they take it. Or check on the website if there is a vet in the area that takes it. My vet actually recommended it to me. And it's what I'm using for my 5 girls to get treated currently to pay for everything ^^;


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inod3 (Jun 13, 2014)

There's really two reasons a vet would charge a high fee. One, they are expensive / the surgery is expensive. Two, the vet doesn't want to do it. Perhaps the easiest non-confrontational way to avoid doing something is to set your price high enough that people go elsewhere. Could be the vet isn't comfortable with rat surgery and is hoping you go elsewhere? In which case, you probably wouldn't want the vet doing the surgery anyway. Maybe the high price isn't a bad thing after all, if it gets you to a more competent rat vet. 

Personally, I use Dr. Obegi/Allpet in Shoreline exclusively. I would guess her price for a tumor removal will be more than $200 and less than $1000. If I recall right, last time she removed one for me it was somewhere between $200 and $300. I would guess price does differ a bit depending on how easy a surgery it is. I don't consider her a cheap vet, but more average cost? There's someone in Olympia that travels to Shoreline to see Dr. Obegi. She definitely has a lot of rat experience.

I know Best Friend Rodent Rescue likes Dr. Kamaka in Mountlake Terrace.


----------



## duncanwaseaten (May 3, 2013)

I spoke with debbie, she told me that it is 99.9 percent benign. She is right. Malignant tumors never grow that big or fast. I'm also guessing that there's a lot of milk in there! I don't know why she quoted that, but I have a feeling she just wasn't comfortable and was trying to make me go away as they will sometimes do :/And thank you for your reply! I called many vets the next day and Atlantis has a new exam with a good vet who is specialized in small animal treatment.


----------



## duncanwaseaten (May 3, 2013)

Thank you for your help! I spoke with someone who does rodent rescue as well who referred Dr kamaka and I'm waiting for her call back today as the number I had for her had been outdated. Dr kamaka is my first choice. In the meantime, I've helped Atlantis gain as much weight back as possible and she is lookin' fine


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

So lets ask some questions about your little Atlantis.

How old is she?

What type of health or body condition is she in?

Where is the tumour located? This can make it easier or harder to remove. Can you get your fingers underneath the tumour and just feel a small tissue attachment to the body?

Mammary tumours are often benign, but not always. There are some horrible inguinal tumours that are malignant.

Malignancies can grow as fast and faster than benign tumours and grow bigger unfortunately. They are usually more aggressive and spread faster. I have a girly here who had tumours removed from her chest in a crazy life-saving surgery (as well as inguinal tumours), we "thought" they were mammary tumours but the vet told me that these actually had black goo in them and they were round and lumpy. Sadly less than a month later, these nasty tumours are growing on her chest again, and very angry and attached. She will be unable to have another surgery. Depending on location, and feel most times we can determine if they are benign mammary tumours or not, but sometimes you only find out when the vet has them on the operating table.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

That is a very high quote for a tumor removal. I've had tumors removed from two rats, as well as spats and neuters. A tumor removal was about $300. I want to mention that I also live in a major city where vet prices tend to be a little higher.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## duncanwaseaten (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for that info, lilspaz! Im writing this via my phone so sorry for the huge paragraph. Atlantis is almost one year. She's about 11 months old and weighed around 15 ounces. She doesn't look all the way full grown even. Besides the tumor she's in excellent health. I did however get all my babies from petco. People say never to do that but I prefer to give those rats there the very best life I can give them than adopt rats from loving ratteries where they will not have to worry about being killed if they are not adopted  I understand these pet store rats are maybe more susceptible to illness.atlantis' s tumor is located in the very bottom right side, by her groin area. It sprang up under that bottom nipple. It is just kinda hanging there. It is squishy, however at the base of the tumor there is a spot that is a bit harder than the rest. I was told that's not necessarily bad, though. It doesn't seem like it's too attatched. It is not dark, however it is stretching the skin around the nipple so that skin is a darker pink because of that.I keep being told that her tumor is definitely benign, and then that it might be malignant. I have also found a small squishy lump in her left armpit as well. I am scared about this.I am so sorry about your baby. It's so interesting how rats are socially condemned but still so closely suffer such human plights. People hate what they fear they will become, a symbolic complex we've at some point assigned rats to embody. Couldn't be farther from the truth..


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

duncanwaseaten said:


> Thanks for that info, lilspaz! Im writing this via my phone so sorry for the huge paragraph. Atlantis is almost one year. She's about 11 months old and weighed around 15 ounces. She doesn't look all the way full grown even. Besides the tumor she's in excellent health. I did however get all my babies from petco. People say never to do that but I prefer to give those rats there the very best life I can give them than adopt rats from loving ratteries where they will not have to worry about being killed if they are not adopted  I understand these pet store rats are maybe more susceptible to illness.atlantis' s tumor is located in the very bottom right side, by her groin area. It sprang up under that bottom nipple. It is just kinda hanging there. It is squishy, however at the base of the tumor there is a spot that is a bit harder than the rest. I was told that's not necessarily bad, though. It doesn't seem like it's too attatched. It is not dark, however it is stretching the skin around the nipple so that skin is a darker pink because of that.I keep being told that her tumor is definitely benign, and then that it might be malignant. I have also found a small squishy lump in her left armpit as well. I am scared about this.I am so sorry about your baby. It's so interesting how rats are socially condemned but still so closely suffer such human plights. People hate what they fear they will become, a symbolic complex we've at some point assigned rats to embody. Couldn't be farther from the truth..


11 months old is soo young to have tumours  The squishy lump is probably a standard mammary tumour (good location for a removal), but the inguinal one sounds a bit worrying, not for malignancy but more for a difficult removal.

The fact that this incredibly young girl is getting tumours so early (15 months is normally early) means she's prone to developing them, and will continue to get them which is why she now has 2 

The best thing to do is to have her spayed at the same time as the tumour removals. The removal of the estrogen which can fuel these mammary tumours can slow down, shrink any tumours already there, and hopefully prevent any future ones.

Can you get us a pic of her inguinal tumour?


----------

